# Cart Question



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 17, 2015)

Okay so I got this cart in a deal.. It was free and I thought I might could get it fixed so I could use it around the house. I didn't really look at it I just loaded it and went. Well upon closer inspection I noticed it was missing a lot more than I originally thought. I'm new to the driving world and don't know anything. I am driving my first horse in a show next month that has been with a trainer. I plan to have my show gelding broke to drive and this was what I was going to use to put some miles on him at home. So question time. Why doesn't this cart have a single tree? Is it not supposed to? Why no foot loop things? Can those things be added or should I just dump the cart and purchase a better one?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 17, 2015)

No single tree is easy enough. It's a jog cart/racing sulky and they don't use singletrees. I had one put on my jog cart - easy enough to do.

The no foot rests is a little harder! I'm not sure.

I dont' even see where you'd attach traces to this at all. Maybe it's one that is not meant to use a breast collar/traces at all - taking all the weight/pull at the saddle. The shafts don't match what I've seen in the big race horses' ones though for that.

I would think you could put both a single tree and foot rests on it to use at home for mileage, but it's time for others to chime in.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2015)

Yes,it looks like a sulky. I use a racing quick hitch with mine. If you get that setup there is a latch that bolts to the shafts. I might have a photo of mine. Looks like one could put his feet on that little bar. Do not use bicycle wheels on it. I enjoy my sulky for pleasure jaunts and to excercise the horses.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 18, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> No single tree is easy enough. It's a jog cart/racing sulky and they don't use singletrees. I had one put on my jog cart - easy enough to do.
> 
> The no foot rests is a little harder! I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Who put the single tree on for you?



Marsha Cassada said:


> Yes,it looks like a sulky. I use a racing quick hitch with mine. If you get that setup there is a latch that bolts to the shafts. I might have a photo of mine. Looks like one could put his feet on that little bar. Do not use bicycle wheels on it. I enjoy my sulky for pleasure jaunts and to exercise the horses.


I would love to see a picture of yours if possible.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2015)

Here is my sulky. It was used for miniature horses racing in FL originally. I've owned it, and the harness made for it, for 13 years, and they were not spring chickens when I bought them. I've replaced the seat (for cosmetic reasons), and maybe the wheels, but otherwise it is still going strong. It was made by Jerald.

The harness is a saddle with a breast strap and crupper. The quick hitch bolts to the saddle and the shafts. It is a quick and fun way to get on the road for tooling around. If the driver sits properly in the seat, there is no pressure on the horse's back--we've experimented with this. The quick hitch used to be available--have not researched it in a long time. I have driven many a mile with my sulky!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 18, 2015)

I took mine to an Amish shop in Millersburg, OH. They took it to another shop to have the work done that they didn't do. It had the shafts and circle bar replaced and the singletree put on. Also got heavier wheels w/ no air (now much less shock absorbing - but no more flat tires). However, mine is built significantly different than yours - the wheel and seat arrangement is very different and the seat also has an elliptical spring under it... the only thing I'd do different would be to put the single tree under the bar that it's on now. May be able to move it - haven't looked into that yet.











If you email or call the "folks" at Rural Heritage, they could probably come up with some shops closer to you. I would think if there's not a shop local to you, that you'd probably get it done w/ Indiana shops?


----------



## paintponylvr (May 18, 2015)

Marsha - that is really COOL to see up close like that! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your pictures!! Marsha, I really like that quick hitch setup! I might try and find one of those.


----------

